
Poop 101: A beginner’s guide to reading your own poop - praving5
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/9/13212952/poop-healthy-normal-color-food-shape-disease
======
Y201K
Like three years ago, I used to think I was not-normal because I only went
every other day. This didn't cause me discomfort or anything, it was just how
I went.

Then for some reason I experimented with eating prunes. I really don't know
how this idea first came to me but I've eaten prunes nearly every day for two
years now (my dad and friends make fun of me for it). I might still only go
twice every three days, but feel much emptier. You also, by eating one prune
too many, get a sense of what getting too empty feels like. It's an important
sense to get attuned to. Fiber is very important.

